# dreieck ausfüllen (java)



## vollhorst (8. Sep 2007)

hallo leute, ich habe folgendes problem

Applet:



> import java.applet.Applet;
> import java.awt.*;
> 
> public class Dreieck1 extends Applet {
> ...



das werden einmal 4 dreiecke, die unterschiedliche farben bekommen sollen, allerdings weiß ich nun nicht weiter. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese 4 dreiecke mit farben füllen kann?

bitte helft mir so schnell wie möglich^^


----------



## Jango (8. Sep 2007)

vollhorst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bitte helft mir so schnell wie möglich^^


Ich helfe dir erstmal den Code leserlich zu gestalten. Die Code-Tags haben schon ihren Sinn...  :wink: 


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;

public class Dreieck1 extends Applet {
 
    public void paint (Graphics g){
   
        g.setColor (Color.red);
        Dreieck (g,100,200,100,110);
        g.setColor (Color.yellow);
        Dreieck (g,200,200,100,110);
        g.setColor (Color.green);
        Dreieck (g,300,200,100,110);
        g.setColor (Color.blue);
        Dreieck (g,400,200,100,110);
         
    }
   
    private void Dreieck (Graphics g, int untenx, int unteny, int basis, int hoehe) {

        g.drawLine (untenx,unteny,untenx+basis,unteny);
        g.drawLine (untenx+basis,unteny,untenx+basis/2,unteny-hoehe);
        g.drawLine (untenx,unteny,untenx+basis/2,unteny-hoehe);
     
    }
 }
```


----------



## vollhorst (8. Sep 2007)

na gut das hätte ich jetzt auch gekonnt  trotzdem danke^^

und jetzt bitte so schnell wie möglich hilfe, die zeit drängt


----------



## Jango (8. Sep 2007)

vollhorst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na gut das hätte ich jetzt auch gekonnt  trotzdem danke^^


...und warum hast es nicht gemacht?



			
				vollhorst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und jetzt bitte so schnell wie möglich hilfe, die zeit drängt


Öhm... nö. Mit der Einstellung kannst du hier warten bis du schwarz wirst...
Ich helfe dir nach deinem Auftritt jedenfalls nicht.

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## vollhorst (9. Sep 2007)

ja okey, sorry wegen der falschen tonlage, es wäre verdammt hilfreich und lebensrettend, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Ariol (9. Sep 2007)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~tluif/JavaCursus/EngJVB10.html


----------



## Marco13 (9. Sep 2007)

Schreib' die Echen von deinem Dreieck in ein java.awt.Polygon, und mach dann
garphics2D.fill(polygon);


----------

